# Have you been to the track in bad weather?



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Just curious to see how many others have driven in rain or other nastiness... :dunno: besides teamdfl & cenotaph


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

I have been to driver schools and autocrosses in rain, snow, bitter cold, and extreme heat and humidity. I don't know which is worse, Carolina motorsport Park in July when its 98 deg or Lime Rock park in March when its 14 deg.










http://teamdfl.com/events/lrp/

Ed


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

teamdfl said:


> *I have been to driver schools and autocrosses in rain, snow, bitter cold, and extreme heat and humidity. I don't know which is worse, Carolina motorsport Park in July when its 98 deg or Lime Rock park in March when its 14 deg.
> 
> Ed *


When and with what group(s) have you been to CMP? :dunno:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Rain and extreme heat at the track. 

I have been to an auto-x where the OBC was reading 106+


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *besides teamdfl & cenotaph *


Hey! 

It rained from about 7:30 AM on during my only track day at NHIS. There were several areas of standing water and several cars went off. Including 2 that hit the wall.  It was so bad that many in the novice rungroup, including myself, elected not to go out for our 4th set of laps.

Of the 10 autocrosses I went to this year (well, one of them was a "test & tune" day so it didn't count for the season), there was significant rain for 4 of them.


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

Chris330Ci said:


> *
> 
> When and with what group(s) have you been to CMP? :dunno: *


I did a two day school @ CMP with the Tarheel chapter a couple years ago. CMP taught me proper respect for race pads!

Ed


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Yes! I love driving in the rain. It makes you much smoother. Then when you get it down you kick butt in the dry!


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Yes! I love driving in the rain. It makes you much smoother. Then when you get it down you kick butt in the dry! *


We get plenty of opportunity for that huh Doug?


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

teamdfl said:


> *I did a two day school @ CMP with the Tarheel chapter a couple years ago. CMP taught me proper respect for race pads!
> 
> Ed *


You said it. CMP is very hard on brakes! :yikes: Are you in the area..?


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

both times i've been to lime rock, it was cold. in april, we had a few snow flakes come down, not realy sticky. and a few weeks ago we had rain. did a little lesson on the "rain line" but never really used it as the track dried up a bit (until my run group of course, when it started raining again, hehe).

rain-x, new wiper blades, and working defroster are your friends...

and oh, autox in the rain is the most fun thing in the world. i've been to about 3 rain autox this season. had a blast. i actually get better times in the rain/standing water with DSC/ASC, etc. on than without. when the pavement gets dry, tho, i take them off a little taill slide action.


----------

